# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Preços recomendados de Venda ao Público (PVP) das principais calhas Aquaray?

## Artur Fonseca

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de saber se possível os preços de referência PVP para as principais calhas Aquaray, nomeadamente Aquabeam 500 simples e duplas, Aquabeam 600 simples e duplas, Aquabeam 1000 HD Ultra e Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima.

Estive a consultar umas lojas online inglesas e reparei numa que tem as Aquabeam 500 simples em promoção com 37% de desconto e as Aquabeam 500 duplas igualmente em promoção a 33% de desconto. Este tipo de promoção será iniciativa da TMC ou de cada loja? Será possível encontrar estas promoções cá em lojas portuguesas?

Obrigado desde já.  :Xmascheers:

----------

